# Questions..



## yuppicide (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't get ATI Tool. I let the tests run.. they took so long I decided to goto bed (about 20 mins) so I went to bed another 30 mins or an hour. I woke up and the test still wasn't finished! What do I do or did wrong?!

I have a 9700 Pro 128mb.


----------



## HawkDaWiz (Dec 30, 2004)

The test hasn't limit. It kinda restarts when it finds errors.


----------



## yuppicide (Dec 30, 2004)

What the heck did you just say?! "The test hasn't limit." -- that's not even a correct sentence in English.


----------



## HawkDaWiz (Dec 31, 2004)

lol I mean time limit. It doesn't end by default. It just keeps doing the same thing until you abort.


----------



## yuppicide (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry. So, I just let it run and then what?! It never shows me any settings for Max Core or Max mem. So, am I supposed to set the core and mem first then run the test and look for artifacts and stuff?! I thought the program would automatically find my max core and mem. settings for me.

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## pierrick30 (Dec 31, 2004)

it should : just watch the last settings at the end of the test.


----------



## yuppicide (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, but did you not read what I originally posted?! The test never ends. I left it running for an hour or more and I woke up from sleep and it was still doing the test.



			
				pierrick30 said:
			
		

> it should : just watch the last settings at the end of the test.


----------



## pierrick30 (Jan 1, 2005)

while the test is running the fequences are increasing until artifacts are detected
if artifacts are detected the frequences are decresed
then if you let the test run a little hour or maybe less
the frequence setting will be the highest stable ones found by Ati Tool
=the highest frequence where there are no artifact


----------



## IIDX (Jan 1, 2005)

Yeah it slowly works its way up until it finds artifacts, and then it goes back down to the safest spot. You have to watch it over a few hours and see what it does, then use the points at which it found artifacts and whatnot to decide where you want to clock.


----------



## yuppicide (Jan 2, 2005)

Okay so I ran the program again and it started to work.. my friend at work has a 9600 with stock cooling and he said he got his max core to like 412 and his max mem to 196 or so.. my max core only went up to 354 and then started to decrease.. when I ran max mem it would keep decreasing my max core.

How come I can't use Omega drivers?! Has anyone ever used the Omega Drivers anyway?!


----------



## ReconCX (Jan 2, 2005)

the program imo isn't 100% accurate in getting the most CPU/mem, if it's giving you trouble, just do it manually and test thoroughly.

e.g. my card "max test" was around 490/310 but I've maxed to around 510/333 without problems.

Omega drivers are ok... i used them on my 9550 to unlock overclock for a while until i found ATItool and BIOS reflashes.


----------



## yuppicide (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah.. I don't see a BIOS reflash for the 9700.


----------



## yuppicide (Jan 3, 2005)

That sucks that I didn't get to overclock much before it started to go down. Wish I had money to get a 6800 Ultra or SLI.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 3, 2005)

well if you testing Mem Speeds you dont leave the Core at the OC each should be run with the other at stock speeds IMO


----------



## yuppicide (Jan 3, 2005)

I just set it back to normal.. forget overclocking. I get fine performance in Call Of Duty: United Offensive anyway. I go up to 200fps sometimes. Depends on the map. Some maps I average 110-125fps, some I average 87-125fps.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 4, 2005)

Is your monitor capable of that high a refresh rate? 125Hz? if so impressive if not its a waste. Max Monitor Refresh=Max FPS


----------



## yuppicide (Jan 4, 2005)

I have my monitor set at 85hz for Windowx XP, but it might change it in game?! I am pretty sure it can do 125hz. I was fooling around somewhere and think I saw that somewhere.

I have a Compaq Professional Series 700. Got it brand new for $65! This was a few years ago, so back then it was a really good deal. I was working for this company at the time who took old computers from companies and did inventory of what they had in them. They cleaned them up and resold them or returned them to the company. Good money they made. First off the company they get the computers from says for example "all computers Pentium II 266 and below you keep and sell" and we'd get paid a few dollars per computer to go in and look how much RAM they had, hard drive space, and processor and put that into the database. Then, some companies would say "all computer greater than a PII 266" clean and send back to us.. so again we'd get a few dollars per computer and if they wanted us to do a goverment wipe on the hard drive they'd be a few dollars more. That meant they were probably going to sell the PC's to associates at their work.

Long story for short ending.. I got a brand new monitor on my line come through.. still had the plastic wrap on the monitor cable and it was tied with a twistie. I was going to get a 21", but this one was cheap and brand new so I jumped on it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 4, 2005)

Well always install the drivers for it(PnP Monitor Driver rarely goes above 85) and Disable DDC/EIDD in the ATI Display tab(mine reads the DDC at max 85Hz tho with the Drivers installed it can do 1024/768@100Hz and will do  85Hz right up to 1380/1024 also make sure V-synch is Default On. I play most games in 1024/768 and get a max of 100fps with V-synch on. I mean sure it LOOKS cool when your gettin 150-200FPS but its just LOOKS cool the Monitor cant actually show it anyway


----------



## yuppicide (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, I have my monitor driver. I'm a computer technician, so I always keep up with the latest. My friend is the lazy one. I on the otherhand am on top of everything from motherboard BIOS, to firmware, etc.

I just looked and mine reads the max DDC at 120hz and max resolution of 1920x1440.

Where do I make sure V-Sync is on?! I don't see it in Catalyst Control Center.

What is "Force 24-Bit Z Buffer Depth" under API Specific/Open GL Settings?! I checked off the Triple Buffering one, but didn't check off the other. Not that it matters anyway.. most things use Direct3D.

Also, what is Temporal Anti-Aliasing and should I have that on?!

Why would anyone ever want to use that SmartShader crap?! Wonder how that affects FPS turning it on for games.. 



			
				INSTG8R said:
			
		

> Well always install the drivers for it(PnP Monitor Driver rarely goes above 85) and Disable DDC/EIDD in the ATI Display tab(mine reads the DDC at max 85Hz tho with the Drivers installed it can do 1024/768@100Hz and will do  85Hz right up to 1380/1024 also make sure V-synch is Default On. I play most games in 1024/768 and get a max of 100fps with V-synch on. I mean sure it LOOKS cool when your gettin 150-200FPS but its just LOOKS cool the Monitor cant actually show it anyway


----------

